# An intriguing early Catalog with an even more intriguing question (to me)



## Schwinny (Apr 10, 2022)

Going through an old catalog to find answers on another bike, I ran across another question, which if answered may solve a similar question I have on my 30's Armstrong.

Check out the model one Club, and then, what was "Reynolds DB" Tubing?
"It has stood the test of time"

This is a file, not a link. It safe to download.


----------



## bloo (Apr 10, 2022)

Double butted tubing probably. Thicker at the end where the brazing is for strength, lighter in the middle for weight reduction. Reynolds has been a well known brand of such tubing.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2022)

Bad link on your attachment. 

DB is double butt. 









						Reynolds Technology
					

There are several steps in manufacturing butted tubing. The process varies depending on the method used to butt the tube & if the tube is seamless or welded.




					www.reynoldstechnology.biz


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Bad link on your attachment.
> 
> DB is double butt.
> 
> ...



I thought that might mean Double Butted, I was hoping someone would come up with other ephemera discussing alloy numbers or tensile strengths, weights etc of bikes built with "pre" 531 Reynolds.
That was one of the questions I had when restoring the Armstrong. Its bare frame weight 5.7lbs and here in this catalog it is giving 531 frame weights by size. All of which are lighter than 5.7. I thought that was amazingly light considering that my Schwinn Speedster, having a much smaller frame, and made of mild steel tubing weighs 11.2.

Im kind of hoping to be able to someday pin down the frame material of the Armstrong. Its light, but apparently not 531 light considering the numbers in this 39' catalog

*I probably should have mentioned that it isn't a link, its a file and its probably on your computer now if you clicked on it. Its safe, it come from the VCC library. I think you will like that catalog.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 10, 2022)

Reynolds ....entirely un-related to the Reynolds aluminum company

Reynolds -England -manganese molybdenum  ....531 tubing is pronounced => "five-three-one"

Columbus -Italian -chromium molybdenum

Some master builders would routinely 'mix' brands of tubing on a given frame with the aim being to make 'improvements' concerning the weight and/or rigidity of that specific frame


----------



## bloo (Apr 10, 2022)

https://www.reynoldstechnology.biz/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/rtl_timeline2009.pdf

https://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com/2013/12/reynolds-tubing.html

Apparently butted tubing goes back to 1897 and high manganeese to 1924. Looks like they were already making 531 in 1935. 



> There were many variations in tube sets available in 531 -- such as DB, SL, Competition, Professional, ST, and more (and some of the names/designations changed over the years, so forgive me for not getting more specific!) -- all with different specifications or wall thicknesses to cater to particular applications -- whether general racing, time-trialling, touring, or even for tandems.




If that is true, you are going to have a tough time figuring it out by weight. Let us know what you find out.


----------

